# Car insurance in Portugal/Azores ??



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi!

I am Portuguese and my English is not good. Anyway, I am planning to move back to Portugal/Azores from America.

How much does car insurance cost? A neither: A brand new car or a used car ? I am curious. Please ? Cheers.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It obviously depends on size, power & probably value of cars & of course driver & driving record but as a couple of examples, I'm in my late 50s with a clean driving record & I pay €95 per year to insure a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee & €39 per year to insure a classic Jeep on a limited mileage policy.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> It obviously depends on size, power & probably value of cars & of course driver & driving record but as a couple of examples, I'm in my late 50s with a clean driving record & I pay €95 per year to insure a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee & €39 per year to insure a classic Jeep on a limited mileage policy.


You mean you pay 95 euro per year ?? Not a monthly ? In America, I had to pay about 100 usd every month.. For per year would be 1,200-1,400 usd.

Everyone else.. can you share it, please ? I need to know to my satisfactory. Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. €95 & €39 per YEAR respectively but I should say most if not all car insurance here is third party rather than fully comp if the car is more than 6 years old.

I've seen others say they get fully comp on older cars but haven't been able to get it for my cars.

Car values are however through the roof & you might consider importing one tax free (if you get immigrant status?) & if the car fits the criteria.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahh, I see. interesting. Its cheaper than in America. Thank you.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Canoneman told me about medical for exchange the drive license from America to Portugal.

I understand that in Portugal -- you will have to have physical check for drive license but here in America, all we have to do is eyes test at Drive Transportation Center before get a renewal drive license.

What do I need medical here in America to get a note to Portugal for exchange drive license ? I am confused.


----------

